# Chicago NRA show



## ecchef (Apr 9, 2017)

Anyone going this year? I was voluntold to attend.
I hate those long distance flights.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 11, 2017)

I pretty much have given up on shows. It's only a 90 minute drive so I've been many times. Since giving up partying it's not the same making a day and night out of it. It was always a nice excuse for a business deduction. 
I'd like to bring my Sous for the experience but schedule doesn't work out.

P.S. I hate any kind of flight.


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 11, 2017)

Pretty sure I'll be there, You can find me talking **** to the ecolab team about my prices infront of their $1m display


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 12, 2017)

Just purchased a mop bucket and accessories for $344 from Eco. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Apr 12, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> Pretty sure I'll be there, You can find me talking **** to the ecolab team about my prices infront of their $1m display



Hahahaha :goodpost:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 13, 2017)

....as a foreign reader, I thought OK, americans and their gun shows, things will never change ... then I found out there is that NRA too...


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 13, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> Just purchased a mop bucket and accessories for $344 from Eco. It's pretty cool.



yes they have neat gadgets


----------

